# First year hunting Escambia WMA...novice deer hunter with a few questions



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I've got a bow and I'm practicing to be ready for bow season this year, I may stick with the bow all year I haven't really decided yet. Anyway, I was wondering how crowded it gets on Escambia ? I've never hunted public land before, and never in river swamp like that, only a ladder stand on private up in NC (long time ago.) I've got a small boat to get in there and some spots marked I want to scout this year. Can I expect to run into a lot of people during bow season or is it pretty easy to find a spot to yourself? If I do walk up on someone or spot someone in a spot I was looking to be in what's the standard distance you would set up away from them?

If I kill a deer on the WMA can I field dress it and leave the gut pile out there? I couldn't find anything saying you couldn't in their brochure, but I didn't know if that was considered bad form (I don't have anywhere to clean deer af my house). on that same topic I'd plan on taking a deer to a meet processor (oaks is probably closest to me). If I field dress the deer and throw it in the truck how long do I have to get it to them before it would start spoiling? I know October is still warm around here so I wasnt sure.

I've got my test day scheduled for my hunters safety course in Sept and I can't wait to get out there and give it a shot. thanks in advance.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Doubt you will run in to many people up there during archery. If you do, I would back out and go several hundred yards from them... I know with all the effort it takes to hunt escambia I'd be less than excited to have someone set up within shouting distance of me. 

Field dressing is fine, in fact I believe you can even quarter the deer out as long as you have identifying evidence of sex. 

As far as spoiling, you're definitely on the clock. I would say any more than 3 hours is pushing it (I've pushed it longer and never noticed a difference) after I quarter my deer, I keep them on ice 7-10 days before taking them to the processor. (Oakes is my favorite, good people up there) 

Keep an eye on the weather. A lot of rain to the north will raise the river several feet a few days later. 

There's plenty of pigs up there as well. And if the temperature is over 60, keep an eye out for snakes and gators too. 

I'd say escambia probably has more big bucks than any wma in the area, it's hard to hunt but a great hunt as well. Keep us posted. The hunting forum will come to life here in a few months 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

John B. said:


> Field dressing is fine, in fact I believe you can even quarter the deer out as long as you have identifying evidence of sex.
> 
> As far as spoiling, you're definitely on the clock. I would say any more than 3 hours is pushing it (I've pushed it longer and never noticed a difference) after I quarter my deer, I keep them on ice 7-10 days before taking them to the processor. (Oakes is my favorite, good people up there)
> 
> ...


Do I have to quarter it out and skin it for them to process it? I feel confident in my field dressing ability, but not so much in my skinning and quartering (especially in the woods)

if I killed one and they were closed what would be the best route to preserve is for the night if I couldn't skin it?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I've bow-hunted all over Blackwater WMA for two years now and the only other souls I've encountered were three jackwads illegally target shooting and off-roading on a closed road. Rules don't apply to them. I imagine Escambia is about the same.

When you get situated in your stand, stand up, draw back, and sweep the area to make sure there isn't a branch or something in your way.

Don't climb too high. Think about that deer on the ground looking up at you. Is your naked butt hanging out there silhouetted by the morning sun, or is there cover behind you. 

Only move your eyes. If you check your watch then look over where you expect a deer to emerge from the treeline, you might hear hoof stomping and snorting. 

Everybody says "find the bedding areas and the food source and sit between them." Finding the food sources is straightforward. Aside from Farmer Joe's cornfield, look for white oak trees. If the leaf has rounded lobes, it's a type of white oak. If it has pointed leaves, it's a type of red oak, and its acorns aren't as good to the deer.

I may or may not have found bedding areas. I mean I've found tall grass in open areas that have been matted down, but I've never stumbled upon bedded down deer. That deer-whisperer stuff, and I'm not on that level.

I've had two very frustrating and disappointing years, but I've made my mistakes and learned from them. I've also spent a lot of time scouting. I'm hoping this year is my year. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Do I have to quarter it out and skin it for them to process it? I feel confident in my field dressing ability, but not so much in my skinning and quartering (especially in the woods)
> 
> if I killed one and they were closed what would be the best route to preserve is for the night if I couldn't skin it?


They're going to want it skinned and quartered. Processors down here do not have the room to hang deer like they do up north (I'm from SC, they looked at me like I was crazy when I brought them a quartered deer a few years ago)

It sounds like you're in the pace area, I know it's a tote, but you're welcome to bring them to my house in gulf breeze to clean one. I have a rack and can make quick work of one. I'm sure there are several members who would be willing to do the same, and are closer to you as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Early archery in there is tough. Everything is still very green and thick, and the mosquitoes will test your manhood. Thermacell is a must unless you sweat citronella somehow... I've set up on solid, beat down trails and almost never saw deer travel them, they just came from everywhere else. Its exciting in there because theres so much hog sign. You'll likely hear a squeal in the distance, they're there but man they can cover some ground. John is right about the water. Somebody pees upstream, it floods. I let the water keep me from trying a lot of times but the deer and hogs dont give a rip about it. Definitely do some scouting and pick out a few areas. Sound travels like crazy on the river so itll sound like another boat just tied up by yours and they'll be half a mile away. More reason to spread out.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I really appreciate all the input and the offer for help getting a deer cleaned JohnB. On oakes website it says "cleaning fee" is $50 which is confusing to me. Makes it sound like you could just bring them a whole deer...guess I'll give them a call


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It may be too far from you, but I have a walk in cooler and a little side business. You gut him, leave the skin on, and I’ll hang him in my cooler and keep him at 35* for $3/day. Will also do a basic clean, quarter, and package for $50.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If Escambia is like Yellow I would hate to shoot a deer and have to track it very far.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

jspooney said:


> It may be too far from you, but I have a walk in cooler and a little side business. You gut him, leave the skin on, and I’ll hang him in my cooler and keep him at 35* for $3/day. Will also do a basic clean, quarter, and package for $50.


if I actually shoot one this year that wouldn't be too far for me. I work down there so I may get up with you for that


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jspooney said:


> It may be too far from you, but I have a walk in cooler and a little side business. You gut him, leave the skin on, and I’ll hang him in my cooler and keep him at 35* for $3/day. Will also do a basic clean, quarter, and package for $50.


What kind of cuts can you do? All ground up or can you do roasts and such? Might be doing some hunting this year myself. I used to get roasts and steaks out of the ones I killed but not sure what the normal cuts are here... Nice neck roast slow cooked in the crock pot is very tasty.. 

Sent from my Z965 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jspooney said:


> It may be too far from you, but I have a walk in cooler and a little side business. You gut him, leave the skin on, and I’ll hang him in my cooler and keep him at 35* for $3/day. Will also do a basic clean, quarter, and package for $50.


Do you still live in Gulf Breeze proper? I came by a couple years ago and bought your anchor ball. $3/day sounds good!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nathar said:


> Do you still live in Gulf Breeze proper? I came by a couple years ago and bought your anchor ball. $3/day sounds good!


Yes I do.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Breeze said:


> What kind of cuts can you do? All ground up or can you do roasts and such? Might be doing some hunting this year myself. I used to get roasts and steaks out of the ones I killed but not sure what the normal cuts are here... Nice neck roast slow cooked in the crock pot is very tasty..
> 
> Sent from my Z965 using Tapatalk


We only do a basic cut. Essentially, you get the back straps, tenderloins, roasts, neck, and ground burger. We don’t do sausage for others yet, although we did do some for Owen last year. Everything is vacuum sealed and labeled.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Do I have to quarter it out and skin it for them to process it? I feel confident in my field dressing ability, but not so much in my skinning and quartering (especially in the woods)
> 
> if I killed one and they were closed what would be the best route to preserve is for the night if I couldn't skin it?


Also look up the gutless method of cleaning an animal. Carry a cooler with ice on the boat. Clean the deer out on the bank with that method, throw meat in the cooler and you are golden. Gutless method is extremely easy especially if you are a good ways from the truck. You can have a deer cleaned out in less than 15 minutes by yourself.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

so would you just keep the head or ovaries in case the game warden stopped you?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> so would you just keep the head or ovaries in case the game warden stopped you?


Head is not enough. You have to keep proof of sex attached. That would be what’s between the legs.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The exact wording from the FWC..

.”Positive evidence of sex identification, including the head, shall remain on deer taken or killed within the state and on all turkeys taken during any gobbler season when taking of turkey hens is prohibited, so long as such deer or turkey is kept in camp or forest or is in route to the domicile of its possessor or until such deer or turkey has been cooked or stored at the domicile of its possessor.”


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

dont believe you need proof of sex during archery.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

jspooney said:


> The exact wording from the FWC..
> 
> .”.... so long as such deer or turkey is kept in camp or forest or is in route to the domicile of its possessor or until such deer or turkey has been cooked or stored at the domicile of its possessor.”


so, there is basically no way to avoid dragging the entire carcass all the way home with you, even if you quarter it out in the field?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> dont believe you need proof of sex during archery.


Can you show me where that is in writing? Not being smart...just never heard that before.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> so, there is basically no way to avoid dragging the entire carcass all the way home with you, even if you quarter it out in the field?


That’s how I read it, but if I were you I would send an email to the FWC for clarification.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Escambias gonna hurt your feelings, it’s brutal, especially for a bow hunter. Looking forward to seeing your reports.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're going to hunt Escambia, you ought to be out there now doing some scouting, grab a bass rod or some bream gear and a can of wigglers and go check out some areas that look good, use google maps to find areas that look promising and go check them for sign. Look for good high ground, like said before, if someone pours out their coffee upstream it will be out of it's banks for a week. Also, get to know the river, especially now that it's relatively low, learn where the stumps are, if you're going to hunt it, that probably means running it in the dark and that can be hard on a lower unit, get familiar with it before hunting season. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing I’d add concerning how hard it is on a lower unit. Do not lock the motor down. You need it free to kick up if you hit a stump. Correction...that’s WHEN you hit a stump.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

jspooney said:


> One thing I’d add concerning how hard it is on a lower unit. Do not lock the motor down. You need it free to kick up if you hit a stump. Correction...that’s WHEN you hit a stump.


And a sandbar.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hound_dog said:


> And a sandbar.


You ain’t never lied. 

Another safety tip...do not wear your waders in the boat. Lots of hunters have died because their waders filled up and then sunk to the bottom.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don’t think I’ve ever seen ovaries ever posted on here, this thread is strange.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Learn to read the river the ripples and swirling water are telling you things about what’s hidden underwater. Watch for where the water is swirling and boiling up at drop offs, logs and stumps can be hidden in those areas. Definitely keep your motor unlocked even once you think you have learned your way as rivers can change overnight. Good luck hope you get a good buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

yeah I'll definitely be watching for stumps. Im a pretty experienced boater (i know shit 
can happen to anyone , but I'm pretty cautious) some of these posts have discouraged me a little bit from Escambia, for bow season anyway....maybe that's what they were going for, haha. I'll probably still scout it , but it makes sense that it's hard to find an area open enough to get a shot off with the bow.

I've got some leads on some areas in Blackwater, and some creeks I've been scoping on Google earth I want to scout as well. I'm still a little overwhelmed with all this territory but we'll see what happens. If I could harvest a doe I would be stoked. How long did it take you guys (on public land) to harvest a deer with a bow?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> How long did it take you guys (on public land) to harvest a deer with a bow?


As I posted before, I've been all over Blackwater for two seasons now, and am still trying to get my first bow kill. Going from hunting over corn with a scoped rifle in a hunting club to bow hunting public lands has been a difficult endeavor. I know the experienced guys will laugh at my antics. 

My first season, two does walked along the edge of the hollow but I was sitting too far away. The next day I got too close and the older doe walked behind my tree while the younger doe walked in front (weren't many good climbing trees). The older doe went behind a bush and couldn't see me. The younger one was basically clueless. Just as I was about to draw back for an easy 10 yard shot as she came out from behind the bush, she whipped her head up, snorted, and took off. I think she got downwind of me or saw something in the distance she didn't like. BTW, if they snort, don't bother coming back to the same spot. It is ruined from what I'm told and what I saw myself.

For my second season, I didn't put out my game cameras until the season began, but I patterned a couple of does and knew they'd be coming into the clearing at about 9:00 am. That's the one where I jacked up too high and silhouetted myself against the morning sun. Was busted in about 3 microseconds of looking down at my watch. I tried a couple more times at that spot, but it was over.

I then found another spot with dozens of deer tracks and scrapes in the dirt. This time I picked a tree that had plenty of tall turkey oaks behind it and in front of it. I climbed about 15' this time and faced the trail with the wind at my face. At about 9:00 am, I saw this doe slowly making her way down the trail. I slowly and incrementally stood up and got in position, waiting for her to go behind a tree or thick branches before moving a muscle. She stopped right in the hole in the canopy that was my best shooting lane, and she even did me a solid by looking away from me. I drew back and DAMMIT my elbow was blocked by my Ozonics unit! As I tried to elbow it out of the way, she took a few steps and stopped behind the thin canopy of brown turkey oak leaves. I was stuck at the let-off point, trying not to move because she hadn't busted me and would probably come back the same time the next day. She sensed something wasn't quite right and moved away from me, but she never stomped or snorted or flashed her tail.

The very next day is when--instead of that doe moving along the trail--three yahoos in three different jeeps moved up the closed road in the granny gear, sounding like M60 tanks. Great!

Of course, if it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't mean to discourage you, but Escambia can be a pain because it is very crowded. You have an advantage though in that you have a boat. I have hunted Escambia for 9 years now and I get frustrated more and more each year with the number of inconsiderate jackasses that congregate at the areas land locked people have access to. I just got a boat last year so that helped a lot. The idea to grab a rod and some wigglers was an excellent one, that's how I have found some of the spots I hunt now. There are some major swamp donkeys out there if you go looking.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, that's the first time I've heard crowded and escambia mentioned together haha, but I guess if you dont have a boat options are very limited indeed.

This will be my 4th year hunting it and I've drug one hog out of there. It's just tricky. Dont plan on finding a tree to climb, a tree seat should be on your pack though. I've found that most of the time, I can see more on the ground than even 15' up. Walk a ways, sit for a bit, then walk to the edge of what you just stared at and sit there a while. Check the wind, pick a spot or two on the map and work into the wind. Lots to see out there.

Here's the pig I got last year after the shot. I was just easing around and heard them rooting and was able to close in. Almost had her partner but just couldn't get a clear shot.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

OnX maps. Game changer. Especially when surrounded by private.


----------



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey, not trying to hi-jack the thread, this is my first post please bare with me. I'm currently entertaining a job offer in the cantonment area and I'm trying to gather info on the Escambia river and surrounding areas that I've never hunted or fished before. Does anyone dog deer hunt the river? I have read that the river floods a lot during the winter and was curious what the hunting was like in high vs low water. I grew up dog hunting and I wouldn't mind hearing someone run some dogs around me or getting in on a hunt. If anyone wants to chime in i'm putting another post in the fishing forum, thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I don’t know about Escambia but there are a few folks running dogs in Blackwater but the rules are getting stricter every year. I was told that they have to register every member of the hunting party. The dogs have to have gps and shock collars on as well. I finally gave it up a couple of years ago but had gotten rid of all the hounds I owned back in 1990. We’ve had so many people move into the fringes of the forest that want dog hunting outlawed that the state has been closing more and more of the forest to dog hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah I got out of dog hunting a years ago also, I used to to fox hunt in the summer around hurricane lake with my father and it was a lot of fun, but that was a few years ago before the shock collar regulations. I just stand hunt nowadays, I saw the dog hunting area on the escambia wma map and was wondering if people ran dogs down on the river and if it was normal to stand hunt in the dog area. I'm just trying to get an overall feel for the area. Thanks


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Breamkiller said:


> Yeah I got out of dog hunting a years ago also, I used to to fox hunt in the summer around hurricane lake with my father and it was a lot of fun, but that was a few years ago before the shock collar regulations. I just stand hunt nowadays, I saw the dog hunting area on the escambia wma map and was wondering if people ran dogs down on the river and if it was normal to stand hunt in the dog area. I'm just trying to get an overall feel for the area. Thanks


I was wondering this too, If I try to get up in a stand near the dog area am I going to get run out of there by the hounds during dog season


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

OwenM said:


> OnX maps. Game changer. Especially when surrounded by private.


Yeah I paid for the FL subscription a few weeks ago. That app is awesome. I have quite a few areas around BW, yellow river and escambia I've been wanting to check out.....just so damn hot 'round here


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes they run dogs on the islands below quintette, not trying to discourage you but for a newbie I think you would be better off hunting blackwater. Much more user friendly and has a good number of deer. If you do hunt escambia watch out for cottonmouths, they’re plentiful


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

With a boat you can have a great hunt in Escambia especially during archery season. Walk in areas get a lot of pressure and standard public jackass crap. But having the boat opens up the world to you regarding Escambia WMA. Good luck and keep eye open for swamp gray ghosts cause they are there with the hogs and snakes.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

is there really anywhere you can walk into in escambia?


----------

